# 39+ with bulging membranes HELP!



## Abbys_Mom

Sitting at 39 weeks 1 day. Last week, OB said membranes were bulging and I was at a 3 but still "fairly thick." Lost mucous plug, BHs are often, pressure is decent... Was "cut off" by hubby until yesterday b/c he wanted to time paychecks and didn't want to help me go early and "mess up our bills." Haha Anyhow, no effect. Doc app in AM. Any advice?


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi hun. Didnt want to read and run. Do u have a birthing ball maybe a bounce on this will work baby down to break them waters although baby will come when good and ready so dnt try too hard haha. Good luck wen things do start to move :)


----------



## hew81

That pressure of the bulging bag will likely be putting pressure on your cervix and help you thin out. I bet your exam tomorrow will show that your cervix is thinner.


----------



## star_light

after membrane sweep at 39+4 weeks i do lot of walk in mall(not boring at all) that night my water broke ..im also 2-3cm dialated with thick walls...


----------

